# Inside Jokes, Facebook, and Dispensationalism.



## mhseal (Aug 29, 2011)

Hey all, I think this is the right place to post this; if there's a better sub-forum let me know, as this is my first thread other than introducing myself.

So, I have an inside joke with my parents, who are baptists. I remind them often that I hope one day they'll read the Westminster Confession, believe it, and apologize for not baptizing me as an infant. They usually respond in kind with a smart-alec comment of their own. It's all in good fun.

Well, I posted that on facebook sometime last week with most of the people commenting understanding that it's a joke (even though I hope it actually happens one day!). However, I happen to be facebook friends with the son of a popular classical dispensational teacher who initially only asked what I thought the benefit of paedobaptism was. When I answered he went into a tirade about how baptism is only an outward sign of an inward change of heart (slight paraphrase), the vast majority of protestants agree with him, and only the Roman Catholic's and high church protestants (who are very close to the RC's) believe that baptism is the means of any sort of grace.

He said many other things, and I responded to them all; but specifically to his equating Presbyterian baptism with RC baptism, I went to the Westminster Confession and the RC Catechism and stated the different views on baptism, adding that I assumed he was ignorant on the subject because I did not want to question his character.... which led to him again jump down my throat about how I was the one who was wrong and he was right. Now, he has calmed down and wants to discuss the Abrahamic covenant... but the whole thing is just frustrating to me, because I was just posting something I thought was funny; I had no idea the controversy that would ensue. 

This isn't particularly about baptism, just covenant theology in general. I've yet to hear a covenantal baptist equate the Presbyterian view with the RC's.


----------



## Marrow Man (Aug 29, 2011)

If he is a _dispensationalist_ and wants to discuss the _Abrahamic_ covenant, then I think he is a confused dispensationalist. But I may have just repeated myself.


----------



## Andres (Aug 29, 2011)

Are you just venting or asking for advice on how to handle this situation?


----------



## mhseal (Aug 29, 2011)

Andres,

I guess more venting than anything. I can certainly argue the reformed position with him concerning the covenants, it's just not something I was planning on doing since I wasn't trying to start a debate when I originally posted.

Thanks.


----------



## Andres (Aug 29, 2011)

mhseal said:


> Andres,
> 
> I guess more venting than anything. I can certainly argue the reformed position with him concerning the covenants, it's just not something I was planning on doing since I wasn't trying to start a debate when I originally posted.
> 
> Thanks.



See, I'm the opposite. I post things on my FB page hoping to illicit a response from certain groups, and I get nothing. I have quite a few Pentecostal friends and a few just broadly evangelical friends, but still none of them take the bait.


----------



## mhseal (Aug 29, 2011)

Andres,

I'm usually up for a good debate, and I have tried to provoke them in the past, but working full-time, being a part time seminary student (classes start tomorrow at PRTS!), and having two kids, I just don't have much time for it at the moment. The last time I interacted with this particular fellow it was because I posted something about sacrifices in a millennial temple being blasphemous.

If only I could figure out how to function on 3 hours of sleep a day I could be a full-time student, worker, husband/father, and still have time to provoke theological arguments. Man, that would be sweet.


----------



## VictorBravo (Aug 29, 2011)

Andres said:


> I post things on my FB page hoping to *illicit* a response from certain groups, and I get nothing.



That's 'cause most folks, even in our day, are afraid of illicit activity. Maybe if you try to *elicit* comment, you'd get some responses. 

~~~Grammar Nazi signing off. . . .


----------



## Andres (Aug 29, 2011)

VictorBravo said:


> Andres said:
> 
> 
> > I post things on my FB page hoping to *illicit* a response from certain groups, and I get nothing.
> ...



You got me. Thank you sir.


----------



## Hamalas (Aug 29, 2011)

Not to nit-pick, but are you saying that Baptism is *not* a means of grace in any sense?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Aug 29, 2011)

I post things Facebook without an intent to elicit response and then I end up with like 40 comments.


----------



## JML (Aug 29, 2011)

Typical uninformed dispensationalist baptist. He is most likely frustrated with the fact that you can actually explain what you believe. Been around quite a few like this; very staunch on what they believe, however, they can't explain why they believe it other than to throw out accusations.


----------



## Pergamum (Aug 30, 2011)

I once jokingly posted "In case of rapture this facebook will be unmanned" and got a lot of serious amens. Frightening.


----------

